# flame &heat sensors



## h.d (17 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم

شباب بحاجة لمعلومات عن flame sensors & heat sensors
خصائصها و مبدأ عملها و اذا امكن data sheet​


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (18 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
هاي بعض انواع ال 

temperature and smoke sensor and som of datasheets

وانشالله تستفيد


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (18 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
هاي كمان 

temperature and smoke sensor and som of datasheets


----------



## عمر ذنون جمعة (19 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## h.d (19 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخ "اسامة الخوجا"


----------



## h.d (19 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخ "اسامة الخواجا"


----------



## h.d (19 مايو 2007)

اخ اسامة اذا عندك علم او معرفة بأسعار لو تقريبية لهذه الsensors
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## احمد محمود اجمد (27 مايو 2007)

شكر ا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (27 مايو 2007)

اخ اسامة اذا عندك علم او معرفة بأسعار لو تقريبية لهذه الsensors
الله يجزيك الخير

بالنسبه للlm35 هو عباره عن ic زي transistor ثمنه 3.5 دينار بس مش عملي كتير اما الsmoke فالصايغ حكى بدو بجيب زيو الله اعلم 20دينار انت لشو بدك تستعملو


----------



## h.d (1 يونيو 2007)

اسامة الخواجا قال:


> اخ اسامة اذا عندك علم او معرفة بأسعار لو تقريبية لهذه الsensors
> الله يجزيك الخير
> 
> بالنسبه للlm35 هو عباره عن ic زي transistor ثمنه 3.5 دينار بس مش عملي كتير اما الsmoke فالصايغ حكى بدو بجيب زيو الله اعلم 20دينار انت لشو بدك تستعملو


 

انا بدي استخدمو في روبوت يؤدي مهمة اكتشاف الحريق و اطفاؤه لهيك لازك يكون دقيق جدا


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (1 يونيو 2007)

اذا هيك ما راح تلقي فكل الاردن انا مشروعي كان نفس مشروعك تقريبا وما لقيت واستخدمت lm35


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (1 يونيو 2007)

في مشروع موجود زي اللي بتفكر فيه بجوز بتعرفه واذا ما يتعرفه خلينا ابعتلك الموقع اللي فيه بس مشروع ضخم جدا


----------



## amr_said53 (12 يونيو 2007)

*Sensors & Transducers*

:78:
This File May Help In Sensors & Transducers

:77:


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (3 يوليو 2007)

*ال h.d*

اخي هاي الوقع واشالله راح يفيدك

http://http://www.trincoll.edu/events/robot/Schedule/default.asp:78:


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (3 يوليو 2007)

*الى H.d*

دور بالموقع منيح في كتير شغلات راح تفيدك واسف على التاخير:78:


----------



## h.d (4 يوليو 2007)

مشكور
والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عاشق الورود1 (2 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور علي المواضيع القيمة


----------

